# Disney's 'Zootopia' [2016]



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

> Walt Disney Animation Studios is prepping to drop the first teaser trailer for Zootopia (March 4, 2016) and have released a new look at leads Nick Wilde (voice of Jason Bateman) and Judy Hopps (Ginnifer Goodwin), which you can see in high resolution here.
> 
> The modern mammal metropolis of Zootopia is a city like no other. Comprised of habitat neighborhoods like ritzy Sahara Square and frigid Tundratown, it’s a melting pot where animals from every environment live together — a place where no matter what you are, from the biggest elephant to the smallest shrew, you can be anything. But when optimistic Officer Judy Hopps arrives, she discovers that being the first bunny on a police force of big, tough animals isn’t so easy. Determined to prove herself, she jumps at the opportunity to crack a case, even if it means partnering with a fast-talking, scam-artist fox, Nick Wilde, to solve the mystery. Walt Disney Animation Studios’ Zootopia, a comedy-adventure directed by Byron Howard and Rich Moore and co-directed by Jared Bush, opens in theaters on March 4, 2016.


this

*Spoiler*: __ 







[youtube]g9lmhBYB11U[/youtube]


----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2015)

Interessante.


----------



## martryn (Jun 9, 2015)

Disney buddy-cop movie featuring anthropomorphic animals?  UH... yeah.  I can buy it.  Will wait until I see a trailer before I pass judgment, but I'm optimistic.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)

Stunna, I can't see that pic, dude.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't know why; I can see it. It's in the link.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)

It's showing up with a broken link

Maybe it's being blocked by one of my scripts, but I doubt that


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

I dunno, man.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 10, 2015)

Mammals  Why am I not surprised


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2015)

updated the OP with a teaser trailer


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 14, 2015)

Could be good. Seems at least interesting anyway.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]bY73vFGhSVk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## martryn (Nov 23, 2015)

Ok, yeah, that was funny.  I'll see it.  Maybe even in theaters.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2015)

I legitimately laughed at that.  

In be furry porn.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 5, 2015)

The trailer is hilarious.

I could feel Hopps' frustration while watching it.


----------



## Detective (Dec 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]bY73vFGhSVk[/YOUTUBE]



God damn, those Sloth moments really resonate with me. It's like dealing with Para about anything.


----------



## Hollow (Dec 10, 2015)

Loved that trailer. The look on that fox's face during the whole thing was priceless!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 10, 2015)

Mider T said:


> I legitimately laughed at that.
> 
> In be furry porn.



Got nothing on that Fruit porn eh?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]jWM0ct-OLsM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 2, 2016)

was that a fucking animal strip club act near the end


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 2, 2016)

No that just Shakira's character doing a music vid/show(she is a model and singer). Unless you are talking about the naked ones, in which case they're just nudist hippies.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 9, 2016)

That sloth trailer was actually pretty funny.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 9, 2016)

this looks surprisingly fantastic


----------



## Sassy (Jan 11, 2016)

Looks like it could definitely be a cute one with hilarious undertones.


----------



## fyhb (Jan 25, 2016)

Detective said:


> It's showing up with a broken link



Link is working for me.  Here is movie link 10starmovie.me/watch-zootopia-2016-online.html


----------



## Jeff (Jan 25, 2016)

I think I'm more excited to see the setting they created for it (in the same way I was excited for Lego) because this seems to afford them much more creative leeway than anything released as of late.  Animal characters in a city created for them?  That's got my attention.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 25, 2016)

This movie is a must see  Jason Bateman fox being a troll.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]syYgZcBOPWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 4, 2016)

Why are you Communist whores not discussing this movie that came out in America today (even if it came out everywhere else first)?

P.S. The bad guy is essentially a social justice warrior, and that makes me laugh and laugh and laugh.


----------



## ButterflyGod (Mar 5, 2016)

Fantastic movie. It has everything a viewer can ask for in an animated film - and then some. Solid world building, timely themes, awesome characters, a great plot, some of the best dialogue I've ever heard, and two well-developed leads who are a couple of the most human characters I've ever seen for a rabbit and a fox. I don't want to go into too much detail but I just have to have to say this: if you love buddy cop movies and police procedurals, this is definitely the movie for you.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2016)

wtf can't see this until next week 

heard really good things too


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 6, 2016)

Just saw the movie today and I thought it was great. The movie's story was surprisingly mature for a kids film. Strip away the cute animals and it could work really well as a mature live-action film! For the moment, I think Zootopia would be front of the pack for Best Animated Film for the next Oscars.

I really liked the world building in this too. Seeing all the different environments used well in the film was nice. And even little touches like the little rodent town within Zootopia and that mish mash of modern amenities and tools like smart phones and animal living conditions like the hamster transport tubes was really interesting.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone caught the Breaking Bad reference? I thought that was awesome that the directors actually snuck in a Breaking Bad reference in a Disney film.


----------



## Wan (Mar 6, 2016)

This movie was dope.  Loved the main duo of Judy Hopps and Nick Wilde.  Funny but also pretty dramatic and heartbreaking at times.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 6, 2016)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Why are you Communist whores not discussing this movie that came out in America today (even if it came out everywhere else first)?
> 
> P.S. *The bad guy is essentially a social justice warrior, and that makes me laugh and laugh and laugh*.



 

The more I hear people complain about "social justice warriors", the more I feel that said people only complain because they are highly insecure.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Moreover, you must have let your common sense six feet under, because the big bad's entire goal was about *causing and enforcing racism AGAINST A MINORITY.*




------------------------------------------------------

Anyway, what I have read about this movie is very good, and I hope that I will be able to go see it soon.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2016)

yeah, you must not have watched the same movie if you came out of the theater thinking the villain was a "SJW"


*Spoiler*: __ 



first off, "SJW" is a term referring to a person overzealously championing a cause in support of a disenfranchised group (or a group that is perceived by the "SJW" to be disenfranchised.)

the villain of Zootopia was (a) a member of the society's privileged group who had disdain for minorities, and (b) she was actively working to oppress people, not fight for their civil liberation



c'mon, now


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2016)

anyway, here are my thoughts overall:



Stunna said:


> *Zootopia*
> 
> definitely my favorite of the "revival era"; at least since Winnie the Pooh.
> 
> its reliance on genre formula dragged it down a bit at times (especially in the final act), but overall this was a cute and really clever movie--both in its comedy and social commentary. the latter of which wasn't subtle at all, but it was still surprisingly effective, especially in light of the target demographic. even one of the third act twists (which was otherwise pretty predictable) ultimately worked in service of the movie because of how neatly it tied into the movie's racial themes. the movie was really good looking too, and gets props for its visual gags and attention to detail.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 6, 2016)

Stunna 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cinema sins will have a field day especially how does Hopps not know her family uses the howling flowers along with the side effects


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



iirc wasn't it not so much that Judy didn't know about her family using night howlers so much as she didn't know about the effects of them? after all, Judy was able to ID them as night howlers and not onions when she confiscated the Duke's stash. not even her parents knew they turned animals savage until one of Judy's brothers accidentally ate some


----------



## Psychic (Mar 6, 2016)

Saw it today and I am amazingly suprised. The horrendous trailer (especially the sloth one) prevented me from wanting to see this but somehow I got dragged into it and it blew my mind. I did not expect anything like this from Disney. It felt like they did leaps and bounds with this movie. The central theme of this movie is "racism and stereotypes." It could very well be a movie for older people but creatively designed for kids as well. The visuals were amazing, it well edited and well rounded. I think I cried more than I laugh. But somewhere it hits deep. I think we were all stereotyped in one way or another in certain times of our lives. It's something we can all relate too. I remember in elementary and high school, people stereotyped me as being bad in sports because I was short and female. Well I showed them and they never looked at me the same way again.  Anyways, I give it a 10/10. Yet again, still shocked this came out of Disney and not Dreamworks but it's about time Disney caught up with reality and made real movies for the real world.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2016)

Psychic said:


> but it's about time Disney caught up with reality and made real movies for the real world.


wut


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2016)

this isn't remotely the first Disney movie to have some form of social commentary or moral; what're you talking about


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 6, 2016)

Psychic said:


> Saw it today and I am amazingly suprised. The horrendous trailer (especially the sloth one) prevented me from wanting to see this but somehow I got dragged into it and it blew my mind.


Same here, the trailer did nothing for me. I only watched it because my friend suggested it and I heard good things from it.

The movie was surprisingly good. I like the mystery and theme behind it. It kept me at the edge of my seat wanting more!


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 6, 2016)

Saw it yesterday. While I thought some parts went by too quickly (or maybe I'm just getting old), Shakira's prominence (despite only appearing for a short time in total) a little distracting, and the plot was predictable (to the point where I guessed every single thing way before they happened. Every. Single. Thing.), the execution was for the most part solid, anything involving the sloths was gold, the two leads did bounce off each other well (it was pretty much _48 Hours_ with talking animals). Not my personal favorite of the revival era, but still something I thought was good.

For me, based on what I've seen from the revival period (unfortunately, I haven't seen everything), I didn't like it quite as much as _Wreck-It Ralph_ or _The Princess and the Frog_ (although this might be my 2D bias showing), but enjoyed it more than _Big Hero 6_. It's telling that I don't even dislike what I personally feel are the weaker entries of the period. Shame that 2D and the musicals I grew up with probably won't be coming back to Disney for a while though.

Hopefully _Moana_ continues the streak of good movies, if only because I'd love to see a movie use Polynesian mythology.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 8, 2016)

Haven't seen the movie yet but I've read the explosive (they came pretty much out of nowhere) articles and people talking about Zootopia being marketed towards furry and starting a new trend of non-subtle furry-marketed films.


----------



## ButterflyGod (Mar 8, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Haven't seen the movie yet but I've read the explosive (they came pretty much out of nowhere) articles and people talking about Zootopia being marketed towards furry and starting a new trend of non-subtle furry-marketed films.



A _new _trend? This isn't a new trend. Disney has been making films about anthropomorphic animals for decades (I consider any film where animals talk, think, and act like humans in any capacity 'anthropomorphized' - you'll find that most dictionary sources will agree with that).   As for non-subtle, they've always been non-subtle about it. All this is is simply a new excuse to talk about it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> *Zootropolis*  (Zootopia)
> 
> this was  a damn fun little movie. there was legitimately nothing about it i didn’t enjoy. it seemed like every frame was crammed full of clever little jokes which translated human culture to animal culture (fleetwood yak!), and a lot of the scripted jokes were much cleverer and funnier to boot. this movie found brilliant ways to have a little of everything, from the dollhouse town of rodents being set in the same city as an arctic enclave (with the cool detail of huge surrounding walls with heat exhaust systems venting out to keep the inside cool) or a rainforest, so there was a lot of variation in visuals and setting. the animation was consistently gorgeous and detailed. and there were a ton of great visual jokes.
> 
> the script was smart and tight, no time wasted. everything either advanced the plot, developed a theme, or got a laugh. things were set up and actually paid off. the characters were adorable, charismatic, and worth rooting for. there was a lot of sly adult humour that would go over kids’ heads to keep me entertained – and not in the sense of innuendo, but in the sense of racial/police profiling commentary or stereotypes or pop culture references. the thematics were obvious, but given how consistently excellent it was in virtually every other facet, and considering it’s a kids’ movie, i can easily forgive that. i thoroughly enjoyed it. good stuff


----------



## shit (Mar 20, 2016)

saw this yesterday

it's just not a disney movie to me without a good emotional scene or two but in this movie they kinda fell flat to me so I couldn't enjoy it as much as I wanted to

I'm sure I missed a lot of the subtle jokes and references they threw in all over the place cuz the animation was so great and the details were obviously very rich, so I'm excited to see it again

but that said it REALLY could've used a strong emotional scene to really make me care about the characters, and as it stood it made a few pot shots at that but fell well short


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2016)

Great movie.  Didn't get my intra-species kiss I wanted but good enough movie anyway.  Awaiting rule 34.


----------



## Lance (Mar 21, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Great movie.  Didn't get my intra-species kiss I wanted but good enough movie anyway.  *Awaiting rule 34.*



Awaiting? 
Shit is already out there I think. Since the trailer release.


But yea, quite am awesome film this was. Decided to watch it way back when I saw the trailer for it in cinema. I went to watch watch KungFu Panda 3, saw the sloth trailer there. Was definitely going to watch it. And it was the right decision.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2016)

Just watched it. Pretty good movie. Nothing groundbreaking (ask Pixar for that), but it's a solid film with no obvious flaws. The plot is a little predictable but it's hard to notice among so many chariasmatic characters and funny jokes. One of Disney's best in recent history.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 9, 2016)

I am genuinely impressed with how clever the story is and how easily some of the message could sail over people's heads.

There is no doubt in my mind that feminists loved it. "Diversity?? That's a feminist exclusive cause! This movie is about us! Wait, wait... an underappreciated female? That's too good to be true!"

But if you calm down and pay attention, you'll notice that Zootopia not only is incompatible with feminism, but also delivers some accurate criticism to it. Sympathy towards the "predators" and "not all carnivores" (translating to not all men) would be unthinkable to them.

However, that is nothing compared to cherry on the cake at the end of the story. The assistant mayor's goal was to use fear, manipulation and pitting the "prey" against the "predators" in order to gain political power, which is feminism in a nutshell.


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 11, 2016)

Saw this today. The animation was great, the story was great too and the humour was spot on. The DMV scene had me laughing out loud in the cinema. Think I was one of the only people laughing throughout the entire movie.

I really enjoyed this movie. The underlying social aspects to it were great as well, and I agree with what Luiz said about movements adopting it's morals. A real slap in the face to the "us and them" narrative present in so many political and ideological movements these days.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Had to explain to my girlfriend why I was laughing at the tram scene when Jesse and Walter were mentioned. In her defence she hasn't seen breaking bad.


----------



## creative (Apr 18, 2016)

Legitimately cute flick. It's hilarious to me that this movie trups batman V Superman domestically. Then again, that hustler seen


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2016)

it's the superior picture


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2016)

Finally got a chance to go and see the movie, and damn it, it was fantastic. Well above and beyond any expectations I had.


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2016)

think there will be Zootopia 2 ? 

I hope so


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 30, 2016)

Weiss said:


> think there will be Zootopia 2 ?
> 
> I hope so


hope not, sequels are usually worse
instead might as well hope disney makes more movies as good as zootopia


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 30, 2016)

I want to see their cop duo adventures


----------

